# Anxious



## Blessed Sunshine (May 9, 2002)

I'm waiting for my labor to start. Everyday there seems to be some sign. Braxton Hicks contractions, or back ache. A head ache on occasion, or sore neck. All signs, but nothing. No spotting, no hard cramping.

Has anyone chose to wait for natural miscarriage as opposed to medically intervened? What can I expect. I know everyone is different, I just don't know what I'm watching for. What I chould be concerned about.... Any info is soothing at this point, well sort of. It'll lessen anxiety some.


----------



## XM (Apr 16, 2002)

Lamplighter has posted a detailed description here of her natural miscarriage...perhaps this would be of help to you. (((hugs)))


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I had a natural m/c too. I was about 11 weeks. Mine started with cramping and became labor like contractions which lasted about 8 hours. I was surprised how much it felt like the labor I had with my dd. Being in a darkened room alone really helped reduce the amount pain I felt physically. My midwife had just lost her baby and so she was a great help to me about what to expect. The next morning I woke up and panicked wondering where my baby was. And that feeling stayed a little while even though I intellectually knew what happened.

pm me if you want to talk more about it. I'm here for you. I'm so sorry this is happening.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Thank you ladies for posting a reply. My miscarriages were quick and over before I knew it. My stillbirth was induced in the hospital. So, I really don't have much advice here.

Blessed Sunshine, there are several threads in this forum such as Lamlighters where natural miscarriage is discussed. If your feeling up to it, please read through them. They carry some beautiful, heartfelt information that may give you comfort.

Your in my thoughs.


----------

